# Rising Cost of Opera Forcing Me Out



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was planning to take some friends who are new to opera to see Tosca. We went last season and the cheap seats were around $50. Now they are $78. We changed our mind. That is a significant rise in a year and unfortunately will force me to stay home from many operas. Is this happening in your town as well? I will still go if there is something super special, but I will think about it before I go in the future.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

When you've been to the house many times, have seen the opera before and have heard the singers, spending $100 doesn't feel like the same value for money as new house, new opera, new singers.

Sadly the 'seats at all prices' ethos seems to be disappearing from many places. I remember when English National Opera used to say (rightly) that the balcony prices were comparable with West End cinema tickets. It's not quite like that now.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The prices at ROH vary hugely, depending on how popular an opera is or the status of the main singer/singers. At the moment the presence of Kaufmann or Domingo push the prices up (for me) to an unacceptable level.

_Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny_ with good cast but no superstars - mid range price: £17 ($27)

_Andrea Chénier_ with Kaufmann - same seat: £52 ($83)


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> The prices at ROH vary hugely, depending on how popular an opera is or the status of the main singer/singers. At the moment the presence of Kaufmann or Domingo push the prices up (for me) to an unacceptable level.
> 
> _Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny_ with good cast but no superstars - mid range price: £17 ($27)
> 
> _Andrea Chénier_ with Kaufmann - same seat: £52 ($83)


But you're going, I presume?

In my view this is to be expected for premium performances, they need to recoup their costs. I'm constantly amazed that the ROH manages to sell so many top-priced tickets (>£150) for something I consider routine, such as for example Tosca with a non-starry cast. So be it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> But you're going, I presume?


Not going to either. I had already got other trips booked which clash.



Alexander said:


> In my view this is to be expected for premium performances, they need to recoup their costs. I'm constantly amazed that the ROH manages to sell so many top-priced tickets (>£150) for something I consider routine, such as for example Tosca with a non-starry cast. So be it.


Numerous performances of _Tosca_ irritate fans who would like to see something different but it sells tickets. ROH receives £36m from the public purse so has to justify its grant.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

It's just too much. I wish there were an opera house near me using the east European 'state opera' model. Having a roster of mediocre and overworked singers has great financial benefits for the audience, I believe :lol:

I say that in jest, of course - there are many such excellent opera houses, such as those in Stuttgart and Budapest, where ticket prices are considerably lower than at ROH.

I also wish that ROH offered reduced-price tickets for students like myself; ENO does but I don't really like opera in translation. If only they revived Semele...


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I was planning to take some friends who are new to opera to see Tosca. We went last season and the cheap seats were around $50. Now they are $78. We changed our mind. That is a significant rise in a year and unfortunately will force me to stay home from many operas. Is this happening in your town as well? I will still go if there is something super special, but I will think about it before I go in the future.


From what I can tell that is the pricing for _Tosca_, specifically. _Semele_ and _Ariadne_ both have cheaper cheap seats, at $54 and $58. They know Puccini will sell better so it is more expensive. But that doesn't help if you want to take your friends to see _Tosca_!

I haven't been in San Francisco long enough to know what the trends are in tickets. But prices will vary a little depending on the opera - _Les Troyens_ is more expensive, no surprise there - but it will vary quite a bit based on the day of the week.

Seeing _La Boheme_ on Tuesday through Thursday means the cheapest tickets are $25 for Balcony Side (very few seats at this price!), then $45 for Balcony Rear. But for a weekend those seats go up to $33 and $80.

Personally the only way I've been able to go a few times is due to discounts.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

sospiro said:


> _Andrea Chénier_ with Kaufmann - same seat: £52 ($83)


I wonder what the prices will be when that production comes to San Francisco in a couple seasons. Kaufmann and Westbroek are supposed to be singing here, too.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> I wonder what the prices will be when that production comes to San Francisco in a couple seasons. Kaufmann and Westbroek are supposed to be singing here, too.


I'm envious! My local opera company engages some fine singers, but no one on the level of Kaufmann or Westbroek.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Sadly everything is going up in price due go cut backs and rising costs. Even the transport yo get their, the hotels are more expensive year on year. It might be a good thing, you might fall in love with something less well known, enjoy it more etc etc

Opera is not a cheap hobby whether you listen on cd, watch dvd or go in person


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I know a couple from San Francisco who moved to Budapest after their retirement. arts/opera was a big reason.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Or you could move over here to Salt Lake City where the Utah Opera is quite affordable


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Opera is dear but not expensive. Compare Opera to POP/Rock concerts. A ticket to a One Direction concert cost £700. Now compare that to a ticket price at a Jonus Kauffman opera at £250 a seat in London, top price.

I wanted to see Morricone in a 20,000 seater at the O2 arena, but it was £90 for a seat at the back. So I saved my money and bought a a 40 quid ticket ticket to see Nina Stemme at the Royal Opera House in Tristan und Islode.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Loge said:


> Opera is dear but not expensive. Compare Opera to POP/Rock concerts. A ticket to a One Direction concert cost £700. Now compare that to a ticket price at a Jonus Kauffman opera at £250 a seat in London, top price.
> 
> I wanted to see Morricone in a 20,000 seater at the O2 arena, but it was £90 for a seat at the back. So I saved my money and bought a a 40 quid ticket ticket to see Nina Stemme at the Royal Opera House in Tristan und Islode.


That would be a no-brainer for me ! Stemme is a great Isolde and Pappano is conducting, it will be awesome. I was tempted to go. Can't see all.

700 for a pop ticket ? How can those kids ever afford to go ? 
,


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

We do have an expensive hobby. Sometimes there are bargains, like Turco in Italia at Munich opera, just 23 euros for an excellent performance.

ROH is really expensive. It pays of to be a friend so you have the chance to get those cheap tickets whike they're still available.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

You guys make a wonderful argument for Met on HD..:lol:


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I gave up on the ROH years ago. I live 300 miles from London and the cost of getting there, plus the ticket and overnight stay just got silly. At least in the days when I went there, it was comparitively rare for a singer to cancel. Now it seems to be much more commonplace and that's something else to take into account when you're laying out a considerable sum of money.

I spend a lot of time in Germany these days and keep an eye on who's appearing at Munich as it's much easier and cheaper for me to go there.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

huntsman said:


> You guys make a wonderful argument for Met on HD..:lol:


And rightfully so, good alternative.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Annied said:


> I gave up on the ROH years ago. I live 300 miles from London and the cost of getting there, plus the ticket and overnight stay just got silly. At least in the days when I went there, it was comparitively rare for a singer to cancel. Now it seems to be much more commonplace and that's something else to take into account when you're laying out a considerable sum of money.
> 
> I spend a lot of time in Germany these days and keep an eye on who's appearing at Munich as it's much easier and cheaper for me to go there.


I would not pay money to go to ROH as most of the productions I've seen from there are crass. Hopefully they will be better now Holten has gone. A far better policy is to see them broadcast in HD at the cinema. Of course, it's not the same but a good second choice. And it means if the production is disappointing one hasn't laid out a lot of money. The only really good production I have seen from ROH recently was the Kauffman Otello. The rest were pretty disappointing. But if our opera houses must employ second-rate hacks as producers and directors then they cannot expect the public to pay out their hard earned money to see these simply awful productions.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

michigan has two opera companies that i am aware of, one performs at the detroit opera house, the other in grand rapids. both appear to maintain affordable tickets. i paid less than 40 dollars for carmen last year in detroit, including parking. and this year's rigoletto should be reasonable in grand rapids too.

sorry for the lack of capital letters. my shift key is stuck so i've given up for the moment trying to capitalize.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I bought a ticket to the upcoming season at Seattle Opera. I am in the upper balcony for (1) Madam Butterfly, (2) The Barber of Seville, (3) Cosi Fan Tutte, (4) Beatrice and Benedict, and (5) Aida. $250 for the season with indoor parking included. That's cheaper than five baseball games.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

rspader said:


> I bought a ticket to the upcoming season at Seattle Opera. I am in the upper balcony for (1) Madam Butterfly, (2) The Barber of Seville, (3) Cosi Fan Tutte, (4) Beatrice and Benedict, and (5) Aida. $250 for the season with indoor parking included. That's cheaper than five baseball games.


Do you know the places, I mean are the far up high from the stage or good watchable?


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Do you know the places, I mean are the far up high from the stage or good watchable?


Yes. At that price the seats are quite a distance from the stage. Too far to truly see facial expressions but the acoustics are excellent.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

That's where my ticket was for Seattle's _Der fliegende Holländer_ last year. A good view of the stage, if not the fine details, and great acoustics.


----------



## AJF (Jul 17, 2017)

If you have a willing teenager, then sign him/her up for Teentix. The Teentix holder can go to most operas at Seattle Opera house for $5.00. We did this for La Traviata last season. My nephew got his seat AND a second seat for $5.00 each, which my mother sat in. Teentix opera tickets are subject to availability and you can only purchase them on the day of the opera. You have to be flexible. It does not hurt to call in ahead of time. For the Magic Flute, which was heavily attended, they did not offer the Teentix deal, at least not on the day we went. 

I always get a standing ticket for $15.00. Standing is not for everyone obviously. You will be on your feet for up to 2 1/2 hours with a few breaks. Standing tickets are for spots at the back of the orchestra section--excellent view in my opinion. They are only available on the day of the performance and subject to availability, but I have attended Semele, Daughter of the Regiment, Tosca, Turandot, Marriage of Figaro, Magic Flute, La Traviata--all standing. I actually like to stand better than I like to sit. I always go with a group of assorted family members and we have never been unable to get tickets.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum AJF. Yes standing is fine with something to lean against, I used to do it in San Francisco. Having invariably been sat on a plane for many hours previously I was happy not to have to sit.


----------



## AJF (Jul 17, 2017)

Don Fatale said:


> Welcome to the forum AJF. Yes standing is fine with something to lean against, I used to do it in San Francisco. Having invariably been sat on a plane for many hours previously I was happy not to have to sit.


Thanks for the welcome, Don Fatale.

At the Seattle Opera House, there is a very nice solid divider to lean against for the the standing room audience. Topped with a comfortable padding. Luxurious, really.

Another new development for those looking to save money: the opera lecture at Seattle Opera House is now free to ticket holders.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AJF said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Don Fatale.
> 
> At the Seattle Opera House, there is a very nice solid divider to lean against for the the standing room audience. Topped with a comfortable padding. Luxurious, really.
> 
> Another new development for those looking to save money: the opera lecture at Seattle Opera House is now free to ticket holders.


We have a very passionate opera lover member on this site, from your neck of the woods. 
Seattleoperafan, perhaps you know each other.


----------

